# Acting odd after pooping



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Sadie is being very strange. I let her out to go potty and while she was out there, she yelped several times and started running in circles. She then pooped. Now she is acting weird, keeps running a short distance then laying down. She is acting scared of me and my husband - When she runs she is holding her tail down and she rolls over when we get near. 

She is not interested in her treats and when I gave her one she ran away. She also came and laid in my lap for a while which she never does, she gets too excited to sleep in my lap. Now she's sleeping some more. 

We JUST went to the vet yesterday and she had a Histiocytoma - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histiocytoma_(dog) AND she had been earlier in the week about sneezing. I really don't want to go back again today, especially on a Saturday (They are busy and we probably won't get seen since they close in 1 hour)

Is she constipated or something? She was fine before she went out to go poop. I saw her poop (yes, ew) and it looked usual.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

just check to make sure she doesnt have anything stuck in the anal opening 
that would cause her to act that way. 
s


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I guess if there was she got it out - about two hours later she was back to normal. She has still been a bit more barky than usual but not scared or anything else weird, and she's been pooping fine. 

Thanks tho


----------



## Chrystine (Jun 20, 2008)

Her anal glands could have been enlarged and swollen. I know my dog gets upset when that happens and yelps. I have to manually express them during her baths, but most dogs express them when they poop. If it continues to happen, I would take her to the vet to see if maybe one of her anal glands is impacted or infected.


----------

